# Macintosh Performa 630 ne démarre pas



## Rob_93 (14 Août 2021)

Bonjour, je me tourne vers vous car aujourd’hui j’ai reçu un Performa 630, malheureusement il ne démarre pas. Après quelques minutes d’inspections de l’alimentation il semblerait que des composants soient manquants (photos jointe). J’ai aussi vu une résista qui a explosé et qui est donc à remplacer sauf que je ne connais pas sa valeur. L’alimentation fait un bruit électrique assez dérangeant quand elle est branchée.
Merci pour toute aide!


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Août 2021)

Les alim des 630 (Astec ou Dayna) étaient pas réputées pour leur fiabilité :-( ça chauffe beaucoup.
J'en ai plusieurs HS, que j'ai replacé au fil du temps...
J'ai fait une photo sur une qui marche (encore), si tu en veux d'autres dis-moi.


----------



## Rob_93 (15 Août 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Les alim des 630 (Astec ou Dayna) étaient pas réputées pour leur fiabilité :-( ça chauffe beaucoup.
> J'en ai plusieurs HS, que j'ai replacé au fil du temps...
> J'ai fait une photo sur une qui marche (encore), si tu en veux d'autres dis-moi.
> Voir la pièce jointe 235065


Ah c’est parfait merci, il y’a la résistance qui a explosé sur la mienne qui est intacte sur ta photo. Par contre je peux avoir la valeur de celle-ci, je ne suis pas sûr de la couleur des anneaux?


----------



## Locke (15 Août 2021)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Par contre je peux avoir la valeur de celle-ci, je ne suis pas sûr de la couleur des anneaux?


Un exemple simple et très court... https://www.positron-libre.com/cours/electronique/resistances/code-couleurs-resistances.php


----------



## Rob_93 (15 Août 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Un exemple simple et très court... https://www.positron-libre.com/cours/electronique/resistances/code-couleurs-resistances.php


Je trouve que les couleurs sont fade sur la photo, je n’arrive pas très bien à savoir exactement la couleur


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Août 2021)

Je vais pas t'aider, je suis une bille en électronique.
Je t'envoie la photo par email, la résolution est meilleure, tu verras peut-être mieux.

Une autre alim (HS), la résistance est dans l'autre sens, elle a beaucoup chauffé, ça a peut-être brulé la peinture...



Nota : les alim Quadra/LC/Performa 630 et 6200/6300 séries sont identiques.


----------



## Rob_93 (15 Août 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je vais pas t'aider, je suis une bille en électronique.
> Je t'envoie la photo par email, la résolution est meilleure, tu verras peut-être mieux.
> 
> Une autre alim (HS), la résistance est dans l'autre sens, elle a beaucoup chauffé, ça a peut-être brulé la peinture...
> Voir la pièce jointe 235111


Merci, je devrais réussir à réparer la mienne, plus qu’à espérer que je trouve la bonne résistance et que je ne fasse pas un feux d’artifice


----------

